# When did Naruto first surpass Sasuke ?



## Shazam (Dec 13, 2017)

Bonus : how many times did the leader switch back and forth ?  ( Naruto got stronger than Sasuke Sasuke got stronger than Naruto etc etc )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 13, 2017)

Sasuke was superior to Naruto before chunin examas

Naruto then surapssed sasuke in Chunin exams arc when he had access to KNO and bunta

*Spoiler*: __ 













Sasuke then was superior to Naruto in PT2 until Naruto got sage mode.  
Then they were more or less even in FKS saga 
Naruto has then always been ahead of sasuke after he got KCM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 13, 2017)

Definitively?

Not until BM

Sasuke was ahead of naruto at every juncture prior or at worst his equal (FKS MS vs SM)

Naruto isnt ahead of sasuke until Kurama coop

After which he stays ahead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## King Ramirez (Dec 14, 2017)

After mastering Rasengan and summoning Bunta.
Definitively after Bijuu Mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 14, 2017)

He surpassed him with buntas contract in part 1 , part 2 sasuke went ahead.
Sm naruto was ahead of ms sasuke once sasuke unlocked his v4 sussano they became near equal.
Kcm naruto was again ahead of ems (kabuto fight) via 13 kage slaying clones. The kid was fighting a war solo while sasuke was struggling with sm kabuto badly.
Post cooperation with kurama naruto was significantly ahead aka hashirama and madara.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Definitively?
> 
> Not until BM
> 
> ...


Also zetsu stated sm naruto was stronger then ms sasuke but thats pretty much a wash too close.
Kcm naruto was certainly ahead of kabuto fight sasuke just look at their feats and contributions..


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2017)

Ever since he learned SM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ogihci Shirosaki (Dec 23, 2017)

To be honest I was going to say KN0 was the first time he surpassed Sasuke, but there was that resolve boost from the first chapter. More consistently, Sage Mode gave him the lead.

Bonus: Many times. Too many to count.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Great One (Dec 23, 2017)

Only reason Sasuke was ahead of even BoS Naruto is because Kishi gave him hack like "Sharingan Biju GG".

Sasuke : Kishi-sama Naruto can use Kyuubi powers now.
Kishi : Really Sasuke-chan?
Sasuke(puppy dog eyes) : yes.
Kishi(wrights something) : here... now you can defeat Naruto just by looking at him.

Yeah go ahead and tell me Hebi Sasuke Survives against a 3TK V1 Naruto one minute without genjutsu hack.

And this is same guy who needed CS2 to beat a bedridden Oro.


----------

